# Pinarello vs Specialized



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

People are asking me to evaluate both bikes...

Very difficult, what do you think?


Pinarello Dogma 2, Campy SR 11sp, Bora 1 wheels or
S-Works Tarmac SL4, Campy SR 11sp, Lightweight Standard III wheels
View attachment 278170


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you serious?

You have the bikes. You evaluate them.
If "people" are asking you to evaluate them you must know what you are looking at. Right?


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Is this a blatant humble brag or merely a plea for attention?


----------



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

no worries... I don't know anyone of you so there is no point in bragging! 

but it is a serious question, I thought people could share their experiences!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

zizi said:


> no worries... I don't know anyone of you so there is no point in bragging!
> 
> but it is a serious question, I thought people could share their experiences!


What the hell are you talking about? 

I would get the blue one. Or maybe the black.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

zizi said:


> People are asking me to evaluate both bikes...
> 
> Very difficult, what do you think?
> 
> ...


I think you are an insecure person who needs to show off


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Before any of us provide an opinion, I think you need to tell us how much you bench press.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

These threads are always fun. 
Next will be a bunch of posters flaming everyone for being jealous. Saying it's his money he can do what he wants.
I once made the mistake of making a joke to the OP of a thread telling him to "get wichever best matches your BMW". That was followed by countless posts of telling me I was a jealous cry baby. Good times.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Black has always been my favorite color in bikes. 

Therefore, I'll take the S-Works! :thumbsup:


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If you can piss away that kind of money on cycling equipment, why should you care what other people think?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> If you can piss away that kind of money on cycling equipment, why should you care what other people think?


 No doubt he's just really proud of his bikes and wants to show them off to us. This is a typical human behavior. You buy something nice and you want to show it off.

At any rate, they're both really nice bikes!


----------



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

wow....people are quite strange! I never said I own the bikes, and I don't recall I asked psychological evaluations of ones character... very funny whatsoever!

It was and still is a question of evaluating those two bikes... if anyone has had an opportunity to ride both, please share your experiences... if not, tell us which one would you prefer!!!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

so which is the better bike?

are they both frames built in china?


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

I am surprised someone would have you evaluate those bikes since you only have been riding since 2009??? You must have some great experience with bicycles.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you evaluating the bikes for yourself or for a friend who's considering buying one? Maybe we could start by you telling us what are your priorities in a bike when evaluating them - stiffness, responsiveness, ride quality, resale value etc? Have you taken each out for a spin and if yes, what did you think?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dogma, heavy frame+heavy wheels.
Spec light frame+light wheels.
IME the weight difference in the frames is imperceptible when actually riding. But the wheels will feel much different. 
I'd take the Dogma but with the Lightweights.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

zizi said:


> People are asking me to evaluate both bikes...
> 
> Very difficult, what do you think?
> 
> ...


Yah know if someone gave me those two bikes and said "here evaluate these", the first thing I'd do is ride them under a series of different conditions: flats, rolling hills, long sustained climbs, descents, sprints. I'd evaluate their steering, braking, road feel under all conditions and form my own opinions rather getting on a website and asking people for their experiences. But hey, that's just me.

The second thing that you bring up in a later post is basically " if you haven't ridden either which one would you pick". 
I have ridden neither and ok here it is, none of the above. I think the Tarmac is over hyped and the Pinarello is over rated. It doesn't mean that they both aren't very good bikes. It means there are too many capable bikes from other manufacturers. I just picked up a frame that I have to build up. Specialized and Pinarello didn't make the list.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

exracer said:


> The second thing that you bring up in a later post is basically " if you haven't ridden either which one would you pick".


Of course that was assuming that part was which one would pick to keep, since I can' t give a performance evaluation. In any event, the answer stands from my previous post.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the candid and heartfelt responses. I kinda overreacted to some some stupid BS on here in another thread and got a touch confrontational with one of our friends here. But, now I know I am not the only wiseAh$ who won't tolerate bulsh$t. Again, I thank you.

FWIW i think either one is a tremendous waste of $$$. But, If I had the money and hookers and blow to go with it, I would straddle the Dogma, for sure.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ive never ridden either but I'd go for the Spesh...Based on looks.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I'd take the Parlee Z5 or Cannondale SS Evo Nano Black for daggum Chinese builts. With Super Rec of course.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Ride-Fly said:


> I'd take the Parlee Z5 or Cannondale SS Evo Nano Black for daggum Chinese builts. With Super Rec of course.


I own a Parlee Z5SL with Campy Super Record, and I own a Pinarello Dogma2 with Dura Ace 9000.

I really like both bikes, and each is different in it's own way, but at this point I tend to lean toward the Parlee when I'm headed out for a long ride with climbing. I find it to be easier to get up the mountains, and I find the ride to be a bit more compliant (although the Pinarello Dogma2 has a terrific ride quality in it's own right). The Domga2 has an incredibly planted feel to it, and it carves corners like a Japanese chef's knife.

Both frames are made in China, BTW, and I couldn't care less.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

tvad said:


> I own a Parlee Z5SL with Campy Super Record, and I own a Pinarello Dogma2 with Dura Ace 9000.
> 
> I really like both bikes, and each is different in it's own way, but at this point I tend to lean toward the Parlee when I'm headed out for a long ride with climbing. I find it to be easier to get up the mountains, and I find the ride to be a bit more compliant (although the Pinarello Dogma2 has a terrific ride quality in it's own right). The Domga2 has an incredibly planted feel to it, and it carves corners like a Japanese chef's knife.
> 
> Both frames are made in China, BTW, and I couldn't care less.


i follow parlee on FB, and those z5s look incredible. Although I prefer made in USA or Italy or France over anything made in Asia, I would still love to race on a z5 or ss Evo nano. 

Btw, you are a lucky man to have 2 bikes like that!!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Ride-Fly said:


> i follow parlee on FB, and those z5s look incredible. Although I prefer made in USA or Italy or France over anything made in Asia...


Parlee Z5 is made in China, as is the Z5SL.


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

IDK much about those bikes except they are of the higher end of each brand. The way I figure it, Pinarellos usually look prettier, but I prefer putting my own money into Specialized as IDK what kind of after-market support I would get if needed. 

ps: i haven't ridden either.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

tvad said:


> Parlee Z5 is made in China, as is the Z5SL.


Is the Z5 made in China? Or is it made in Taiwan??


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Ride-Fly said:


> i follow parlee on FB, and those z5s look incredible. Although I prefer made in USA or Italy or France over anything made in Asia, I would still love to race on a z5 or ss Evo nano.
> 
> Btw, you are a lucky man to have 2 bikes like that!!


Do the Asian bikes feel different?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

rubbersoul said:


> Is the Z5 made in China? Or is it made in Taiwan??


It's all the same to me, and as far as I'm concerned, the country of manufacture doesn't matter. A well made frame is a well made frame. 

Is this going to turn into another xenophobic Asia vs. USA thread?


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

N


tvad said:


> It's all the same to me, and as far as I'm concerned, the country of manufacture doesn't matter. A well made frame is a well made frame.
> 
> Is this going to turn into another xenophobic Asia vs. USA thread?


+1! Exactamundo, who cares where it's made as long as the QC is good.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Seems like a lot of people are jealous of the guy owning the really expensive bikes. When did bikes get so expensive? I remember when the highest ends bikes were under $4k, now they start not much lower than that. I would get custom Ti for that kind of money.


----------



## thehotsung (Apr 19, 2013)

Dogma look cooler, S-work look plain and I don't like plain black.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I stumbled into politics only and I know i shouldn't have. Not that my skitorski inner chi is revealed I must also post here that I ride aluminum frame, Taiwan make. Ciao !!


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Do the Asian bikes feel different?


They have smaller boobs, in general.


----------

